# Shopping For Hour Meter



## PeteCress (Feb 9, 2014)

...For a Honda EU2000 generator.

Musts:

- Surface-mount

- User-replaceable battery or no battery


Wants:

- Easy install 

- Ability to set the number of hours - so it correctly reflects hours on
equipment that it has been installed on mid-life for the equipment.


First one I had cost an arm and a leg and the non-replaceable battery died after a few years.

Second one was cheap - but just flat did not work.

I see a distinction between "Analog" and "Digital". I'm guessing Analogs are a more difficult install bco power needs. (?)


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

PeteCress said:


> ...For a Honda EU2000 generator.
> 
> Musts:
> 
> ...


Most I've seen are attached with double-sticky foam type, or have a couple of flanges where screws can be used to permanent-mount:

Amazon.com: Honda Generator Hour Meter: Automotive

The above has an internal battery , but I've read about others that do not. Most attach to the generator's spark plug lead to count running hours. None I've every seen are adjustable; all start out at "000" hours. I will guess a mechanical-wheel-type might be manipulated prior to install. If it is a 120V type, you could just plug it into a wall outlet for X hours before installing on the generator. 

Low tech solution would be to use a Sharpie to write "Add XXX" near the hour meter (where xxx = number of hours on the unit when the meter was installed).


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

While I have no experience with this particular hour meter, I know some of them are charged by the spark. Strange concept maybe but it works.


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought one of these on amazon, installed it on my Honda EM6500s, and it works like a charm, so far, no battery needed. Got it in less than a week. Wire wraps around the spark plug cable. I used 3M double sided tape, the grey colored strong stuff, to mount it. I have another coming for my budget back up Champion generator.
Amazon.com: Inductive Hour Meter for Marine ATV Motorcycle Dirt Ski Waterproof (red): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## PeteCress (Feb 9, 2014)

vicdoc said:


> Amazon.com: Inductive Hour Meter for Marine ATV Motorcycle Dirt Ski Waterproof (red): Sports & Outdoors


Twelve bucks, no shipping????

Geeze, what's not to like?

Just pulled the trigger.

Thanks!


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

I paid under AUD$8 to have this delivered to me.








Gas Inductive Hour Meter ATV Waterproof Marine Motorcycle Ski Dirt Engine | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gas Inductive Hour Meter ATV Waterproof Marine Motorcycle Ski Dirt Engine at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au




That works out to be under USD$6 delivered!

Installed it and works just great. Does not have a rev counter though, purely an hour meter.

Hope the LCD screen does not fade out in direct sunlight, but no matter, it's cheap enough to replace if it dies. I only need it to show me run time in hours so that I can get the oil changed. Aiming for 50 hour oil change intervals, even though the manual suggests every 100 hours.


----------

